#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-03-16
<satellit__> dfarning: any news about USR? I know you are deeply involved in another project at the moment....: )
<dogi> ping dfarning
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-03-21
<satellit_> grantbow: how is your toaster project going?
<grantbow> hi satellit_: haven't worked on it in a few months but planning to get it going again.
<satellit_> lookat this http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Category:Live_USB#Strawberry_USB_with_.22Sugarized_liveusb-creator.22
<grantbow> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/index.php?title=Activities/Toaster is my page
 * grantbow looks
<satellit_> I have been able to make a USB with an application to make live USB's
<grantbow> looks nice
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Category:Live_USB#How_to_sugarize_liveusb-creator_to_run_it_from_your_Soas_USB
<satellit_> is on other tab. NOT my work.
<satellit_> I just put it together
<grantbow> aha, so this is your work?  http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Category_talk:Live_USB#Strawberry_USB_with_.22Sugarized_liveusb-creator.22
<satellit_> I have been doing a job of putting together pieces of other's work
<satellit_> fun to see an EeePC with 3 USB's make a live USB
<satellit_> EeePC900
<grantbow> excellent
<satellit_> my page has others http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/
<grantbow> ok, thanks, I'll take a look.
<satellit_> read txt file for each entry
<grantbow> kk
<satellit_> I applied to you to join your project a few days ago
<satellit_> Tom Gilliard  satellite on #sugar
<satellit_> I have been helping test USR also
<grantbow> timtowtdi is the problem, lol
<satellit_> : )
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-03-19
<LfC> hi
<LfC> is it possible to change the default-settings of the sugar image?
<LfC> ?
